# Plant in sililca sand?



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Will it work? or will the plants die off?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on your nutrients. I have plants in my sand and they are growing slowly, but well. I haven't really done any dosing of fertz either, just relying on the fish waste and adding some metricide.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I find the amazon swords and cryptocoryne do very well with some root tabs. I do dose fertilizers and liquid CO2. So to answer your question: yes, plant in silica sand is doable. I'm using black silica sand.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...otope-converting-playground-9867/index15.html


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Plants can do very well in silica PFS, even in a low tech environment, with just a moderate level of liquid ferts and root tabs, like mine is below - so you can see for yourself:
FTS-Osaka260 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------

